

Ask HN: do you intend to use unikernels eventually when they become viable? - andrewstuart


======
bcg1
If Moore's Law is over, the Gates' Law ([http://catb.org/jargon/html/G/Gatess-
Law.html](http://catb.org/jargon/html/G/Gatess-Law.html)) is sure to follow...
unikernels seem like one solution to cut out a lot of cruft and get more out
of the same hardware (probably more securely as well)

My favorite development in this area that I've seen so far is Rump Kernels ...
most others seem to be use focusing on "cloud" and hypervisors etc... but rump
kernels can be used on real hardware so you can be true unikernels.

I wouldn't be surprised if in the future even desktops, tablets, etc are
basically just of a bunch of unikernels running on top of virtualization
hardware

------
NhanH
Yes, definitely. Unikernel is in fact the very reason I've been (trying) to
learn Ocaml lately.

------
pyvpx
what makes them unviable currently, in your opinion?

~~~
NhanH
Too many of our toolchain is still unix-based, and they have to be ported, or
unikernel-based alternative have to show up: anything C related (which power
the majority of the infrastructure anywhere), DB also comes to mind - you
still need a linux distro to run them on (even if the server only has the
database on it). You can probably write your app in a unikernel, but there
isn't that much benefits if everything else (external stuffs to your app) is
still running on linux.

